# Synchron-Reluktanzmotor vs Asynchronmotor



## Chräshe (15 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin in letzter Zeit mehrfach über das Thema Synchron-Reluktanzmotor gestolpert.
Es erscheinen immer mal wieder Artikel darüber, aber davon abgesehen sind mir die Motoren in freier Wildbahn noch nirgends begegnet.

Einersets will ich mich neuer Technik nicht verschließen, andererseits sehe ich keinen großen Vorteil bei den Motoren. Zwar sind sie etwas günstiger als vergleichbare IE3 oder IE4 Motoren, sind dafür aber ausschließlich an FU’s zu betreiben.

Hier als Beispiel mit einem 45kW Modell von Siemens:
1FP1514-2BB22-1AF4 Synchron-Reluktanzmotor             
1LE1604-2BB23-4AB4 Drehstrom-Asynchronmaschine IE4 
-> Preisvorteil vom Synchron-Reluktanzmotor ca. 10%
Dafür kann man sich keinen FU kaufen…

Laufen die Synchron-Reluktanzmotoren auch ohne nennenswerte Problem mit fremden FU’s?
Gibt es dabei Einschränkungen, die man beachten muss?
Ist die höhere Lebensdauer aufgrund geringerer Erwärmung im Feld nachgewiesen?
Erhöht der FU nicht auch wieder die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit?
Kennt jemand weitere Stolperfallen, die zu umgehen sind?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2019)

Wir setzen die Motoren schon seit längeren ein um einen Gleichlauf in der Fördertechnik 
zu erreichen, allerdings kleine Leistungen von 0,75KW. Die Antriebe sind vom SEW, die 
haben wir dann schon mit Schneider oder KEB verheiraten können. Wir betreiben diese
sogar außerhalb der Grenzbereiche.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir setzen die Motoren schon seit längeren ein um einen Gleichlauf in der Fördertechnik
> zu erreichen, allerdings kleine Leistungen von 0,75KW. Die Antriebe sind vom SEW, die
> haben wir dann schon mit Schneider oder KEB verheiraten können. Wir betreiben diese
> sogar außerhalb der Grenzbereiche.



Ich lass mir aktuell auch von SEW eine Gegenüberstellung machen.
Da wir recht gute Rabatte haben, sehe ich keine allzu großen Vorteile beim Reluktanzmotor.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich lass mir aktuell auch von SEW eine Gegenüberstellung machen.
> Da wir recht gute Rabatte haben, sehe ich keine allzu großen Vorteile beim Reluktanzmotor.



Wie gesagt, wir nutzen das für die Fördertechnik, es wird auf einer Förderstrecke 
ein Werkstück rechts und links angetrieben, da müssen die Antriebe quasi Synchron 
laufen, ansonsten müssten wir eine Gleichlaufwelle einbauen.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir nutzen das für die Fördertechnik, es wird auf einer Förderstrecke
> ein Werkstück rechts und links angetrieben, da müssen die Antriebe quasi Synchron
> laufen, ansonsten müssten wir eine Gleichlaufwelle einbauen.



Ich denke ihr betreibt da die Motoren geberlos gemeinsam an einem Umrichter?
In dem Fall bietet der Reluktanzmotor wahrscheinlich Kostenvorteile.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr betreibt da die Motoren geberlos gemeinsam an einem Umrichter?
> In dem Fall bietet der Reluktanzmotor wahrscheinlich Kostenvorteile.



Genauso...


----------



## Chräshe (16 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr betreibt da die Motoren geberlos gemeinsam an einem Umrichter?
> In dem Fall bietet der Reluktanzmotor wahrscheinlich Kostenvorteile.



OK, geberloses Positionieren wäre jetzt ein großer Vorteil.
 Meine Anwendungen beschränken sich aktuell auf Pumpen, Lüfter und Fördertechnik für Schüttgut. 
Da kommt das überhaupt nicht zum Tragen.


----------



## zako (16 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir setzen die Motoren schon seit lÃ¤ngeren ein um einen Gleichlauf in der Foerdertechnik
> zu erreichen, allerdings kleine Leistungen von 0,75KW. Die Antriebe sind vom SEW, die
> haben wir dann schon mit Schneider oder KEB verheiraten koennen. Wir betreiben diese
> sogar ausserhalb der Grenzbereiche.


Ich vermute mal, dass Ihr da die "LSPM-" Motoren einsetzt. Das ist jetzt aber eine andere Technik als die Synchron- Reluktanztechnologie von den 1FP1 - SIEMENS Motoren.
Die LSPM- Motoren haben einen Kurzschlusskaefig zum asynchronen Anlauf und Permanentmagnete (vergleichbar eher mit den herkömmlichen 1FU8- Motoren von SIEMENS). Der 1FP1 hingegen hat gar keine Permanentmagnete und wird auch fuer hoehere Leistungen gebaut.
Ich wuerde mal folgende Vergleiche ziehen:
- Merkmale LSPM / (1FU8 ):
Netzbetrieb moeglich
U/f- Betrieb ausreichend; 
Mehrmotorenbetrieb moeglich
unabhaengig(er) vom Umrichterhersteller
- Merkmale 1FP1
hoeherer Leistungsbereich (bis 45kW)
durchgaengig IE4
keine Permanentmagnete notwendig
Synchron zur Umrichterfrequenz (ab f = 0, also kein asynchroner Anlauf)
Ideal  zum geberlosen Positionieren
Ideal fuer Hubwerksanwendungen, da kaum Rotorerwaermung (auch beim Halten der Last)
sehr guter Teillastwirkungsgrad
auch zur Drehmomentregelung geeignet (z.B. Wickleranwendungen), da feldorientierte Regelung
Umrichter muss entsprechende Motorregelung beherrschen


----------



## doctorVLT (18 Dezember 2019)

Servus Chräshe,

SynRM kamen vor einigen Jahren "wieder" zum Vorschein als die Magnetwerkstoffe für PM Motoren zu teuer wurden.
Ist eh so ein Ding.....gibt mittlerweisle so viele versch. Motorentypen auf´m Markt.....einiges steht hier ganz gut erklärt:

http://files.danfoss.com/download/Drives/DEDDPB404A503_Motor_Technology_LR.pdf

und im Wüf ab seite 29 im Kapitel 1.4:

http://danfoss.ipapercms.dk/Drives/DD/DE/Produkte/WUEF/WUEF/#/



Gerade bei Pumpen und Lüfter (ich kenne es sehr selten bei Industrieanwendungen mit konst. Moment bzw. Servoanwendungen) ist es sehr verbreitet.
Was zu beachten ist , ist der schlechte Cos Phi......da muss der FU größer ausgelegt werden und gerade bei Starten ist so einiges zu beachten.

Ansonsten muss der FU halt die Regelungsart können.....

Betreffend Effizienz , so meine Erfahrung, istr der SynRM im Nennbetrieb sehr gut aber da viele immer "Überprojektieren" und zu hoch auslegen ist er im Teillastbereich schlechter.

Schau die einfach mal die Broschüre an....ich kenne als SynRM Hersteller schon die benannten Siemens, ABB, VEM, Leroy Somer usw. aber auch die Pumpenhersteller wie KSB usw.

Gruß
DOC


----------



## winnman (18 Dezember 2019)

KSB Unterwasser Pumpen mit 150 kW inkl FU und Sinusfilter sind im Wirkungsgrad besser als ASM.

Und haben durch den verbauten FU noch den riesen Vorteil sehr geringe Druckstöße im Netz zu verursachen und durch die Veränderung der Fördermenge auch noch bestehende Rohrnetze mit geringeren Verlusten speisen zu können (in unserem Fall geht da eine sehr lange Leitung direkt in einen Hochbehälter.

Früher:
8 Pumpen abgeestuft je nach Wasserstand im HB AUS/EIN
Jetzt auch 8 Pumpen aber so geregelt, dass die Strömungswiderstände der Zubringerleitungen größtenteils deutlich geringer sind.

Genaue Zahlen hab ich jetzt nicht, aber man munkelt das das >15% Energieersparnis mit sich brachte.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2019)

winnman schrieb:


> KSB Unterwasser Pumpen mit 150 kW inkl FU und Sinusfilter sind im Wirkungsgrad besser als ASM.
> 
> Und haben durch den verbauten FU noch den riesen Vorteil sehr geringe Druckstöße im Netz zu verursachen und durch die Veränderung der Fördermenge auch noch bestehende Rohrnetze mit geringeren Verlusten speisen zu können (in unserem Fall geht da eine sehr lange Leitung direkt in einen Hochbehälter.
> 
> ...



Also mit 15% Energieersparnis werben die Umrichterhersteller schon beim Einsatz Asynchron und Umrichter


----------



## zako (18 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also mit 15% Energieersparnis werben die Umrichterhersteller schon beim Einsatz Asynchron und Umrichter


 Wenn Du einen Asynchronmotor im Nennpunkt betreibst (400V / 50Hz), dann kann es mit Umrichter nicht effizienter sein (zusätzliche Umrichterverluste, keine sinusförmige Spannungsvorgabe / also auch zusätzliche Verluste im Motor / ggf. zusätzlicher Sinusfilter).
Diese Vergleiche sind z.B. mit Regelung der Durchflussmenge mit Drosselklappe versus mit Umrichter. Und dann ist es mit Umrichter natürlich effizienter. Für den Betrieb mehrerer Pumpen hat z.B. der SINAMICS G120X ein "Mulitpump- featue". Wenn man mehrere Pumpen hat, betreibt man den drehzahlgeregelt am FU. Wenn nun noch mehr Durchfluss gebraucht wird, dann übergibt man den (Asynchron-)Motor ans Netz und regelt die nächste Pumpe über den FU usw.
Winnman hat hier noch einen Vorteil des Umrichterbetriebs bzgl. geringer Druckstöße. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist z.B. die Möglichkeit einer Kavitationserkennung mit Umrichtern bei Pumpen.


----------



## ducati (19 Dezember 2019)

Einhalten muss man sicherlich die gesetzlichen Vorgaben, wie in dem Link von Danfoss angegeben. Zusätzlich noch vielleicht ein weiteres kleineres Mü an Engerieeinsparung herauszuholen hallte ich für müßig, da der Aufwang (Kösten) dafür schon sehr stark ansteigen.

Vor 2 Jahren ahb ich mal 50 SynRM an KSB Pumpen mit Danfoss Umrichter in Betrieb genommen. Grundsätzlich hat das mit den Standardeinstellungen vom Danfoss funktioniert und funtkioniert noch bis heute  Wenn man aber tiefer in die Parameter einsteigen müsste, wirds kompliziert, da mir das Detailwissen dazu fehlen würde.

Früher hat KSB (als die Motoren noch goldfarben waren) die eigenen FUs vorgeschrieben und auch eine Inbetriebnahme von KSB selbst... Mitlerweile ist das aber m.M. nach nicht mehr so.

Zu beachten ist auch, das man bei SynRM andere/teurere FUs benötigt als für Standard DSAM...

Für Pumpen/Lüfter mit größeren Leistungen macht für mich nen FU schon oft Sinn, da man die Drehzahl einfach dem Arbeitspunkt (Rohrnetzkennlinie) anpassen kann. Ohne FUs fängt man dann immer mit Drosselblechen oder anderen Riemenscheiben an...

Aber ob jetzt FU mit SynRM oder FU mmit DSAM ist ne schwierige Frage...

Wenn kein FU notwendig/sinnvoll ist, dann wäre wohl die DSAM die erste Wahl

Gruß.


----------



## zako (20 Dezember 2019)

doctorVLT schrieb:


> Gerade bei Pumpen und Lüfter (ich kenne es sehr selten bei Industrieanwendungen mit konst. Moment bzw. Servoanwendungen) ist es sehr verbreitet.
> Was zu beachten ist , ist der schlechte Cos Phi......da muss der FU größer ausgelegt werden und gerade bei Starten ist so einiges zu beachten.
> 
> Ansonsten muss der FU halt die Regelungsart können.....
> ...


 
Bei der Regelung von Synchronreluktanzmaschinen unterscheiden sich die eingesetzen Verfahren bei den einzelnen Umrichterherstellern dann doch. 
Einerseits wurde hier schon ein Hersteller genannt, der mit seinen Regelungsverfahren versucht möglichst alle Reluktanzmotoren am Markt zu beherrschen. Erkauft sich das aber durch Überdimensionierung, schlechteren Teillastwirkungsgrad und beschränkt sich v.a. auf Pumpen, Lüfter.
Dann gibt es wieder Hersteller die ihre Regelung auf die eigenen entwickelten Motoren abgestimmt haben und ein vollständiges Vectormodell fahren. Damit können auch die normalen Umrichtergrößen eingesetzt werden und v.a. sehr hohe Teillastwirkungsgrade erreicht werden. Außerdem erschließen sich damit mehr Anwendungsbereiche, wie z.B. in der Fördertechnik, Textilmaschinen, … .
Bei dieser Technik hat man offensichtlich Vorteile wenn man Motor und Umrichter vom gleichen Hersteller bezieht.


----------

